# What happened to Sheldon ???



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Hi everyone! I mostly lurk on this site, I do enjoy it. I am curious if anyone has any new info on last years Sheldon fiasco.

Seems like this has gotten kinda swept under the rug?


----------



## angus (Mar 5, 2004)

Don't you mean Sheldon Schlecht?


----------



## JIMC_ND (Oct 29, 2004)

You meant Sheldon Schlecht the G/O from Streeter, not Sheldon Meidinger, the professional fisherman from Bismarck, right?

Although Meidinger is pretty much mostly a fiasco too  (LOL- he's my buddy), I'm thinking you meant the other guy.

Update on Meidinger would be that he is working hard selling Yar-Craft boats and getting ready to go fishing again in the spring.


----------



## MACBARN (Aug 1, 2002)

I was told by a game warden that he got 1year and a day,and is in Stutsman co. jail as we speak.S.B :


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

It couldn't be one year and a day or else he would be in prison. He could only be in county jail if he got one year or under.


----------



## MACBARN (Aug 1, 2002)

the information was given to me by Dick Knapp.in the cort house parking lot.Three counts rolled into one to get the conviction.sb


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

OOPS  Look at that, first post and I screwed it up! :lol:

Yes, I meant Sheldon Schlect not Meidinger!

Macbarn, I think you may have been misinformed, it is in ND Century code that 1 year and 1 day is Dept. of Corrections territory.

Stutsman county hmmm

That whole deal sure did get quiet, very interesting!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Dick Knapp is a NDGF Warden supervisor for SE ND. He would be very unlikely to have it wrong.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

He is trying to plea bargaing so he doesn't get time in the Big house. I may be wrong but I don't think it's actually gone to trial( he has been postponing it until the end of the hunting season.....wonder why?)They don't want to pressure the minor, she is young and fragile. He will be getting more than a year and a day I promise!!! This charge is only the cake under the iceing!!!


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Dick Monson- No disrespect to you or Mr. Knapp, but this is how it works!

Note the following excerpts from ND Century Code.

If Sheldon was sentenced to a year and a day, he would definitely fall into one of these categories.

It's my guess he is being held for further sentencing, and has not yet been convicted of a felony.

CHAPTER 12.1-32
PENALTIES AND SENTENCING
12.1-32-01. Classification of offenses - Penalties. Offenses are divided into seven
classes, which are denominated and subject to maximum penalties, as follows:
1. Class AA felony, for which a maximum penalty of life imprisonment without parole
may be imposed. The court must designate whether the life imprisonment sentence
imposed is with or without an opportunity for parole. Notwithstanding the provisions
of section 12-59-05, a person found guilty of a class AA felony and who receives a
sentence of life imprisonment with parole, shall not be eligible to have that person's
sentence considered by the parole board for thirty years, less sentence reduction
earned for good conduct, after that person's admission to the penitentiary.
2. Class A felony, for which a maximum penalty of twenty years' imprisonment, a fine
of ten thousand dollars, or both, may be imposed.
3. Class B felony, for which a maximum penalty of ten years' imprisonment, a fine of
ten thousand dollars, or both, may be imposed.
4. Class C felony, for which a maximum penalty of five years' imprisonment, a fine of
five thousand dollars, or both, may be imposed.
5. Class A misdemeanor, for which a maximum penalty of one year's imprisonment, a
fine of two thousand dollars, or both, may be imposed.
6. Class B misdemeanor, for which a maximum penalty of thirty days' imprisonment, a
fine of one thousand dollars, or both, may be imposed.
7. Infraction, for which a maximum fine of five hundred dollars may be imposed. Any
person convicted of an infraction who has, within one year prior to commission of the
infraction of which the person was convicted, been previously convicted of an
offense classified as an infraction may be sentenced as though convicted of a
class B misdemeanor. If the prosecution contends that the infraction is punishable
as a class B misdemeanor, the complaint shall specify that the offense is a
misdemeanor.

29-27-07. Commitment of offenders to department of corrections and rehabilitation
- Place of confinement.
1. If a judge of the district court imposes a term of imprisonment to a state correctional
facility upon conviction of a felony or a class A misdemeanor, the judge may not
designate a state correctional facility in which the offender is to be confined but shall
commit the offender to the legal and physical custody of the department of
corrections and rehabilitation.


----------



## angus (Mar 5, 2004)

Any word on the other guys involved? Two of Schlecht's guides were in the car with him when he committed this atrocity. They were also charged with lesser offenses, but should have the book thrown at them for not trying to stop him.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Sheldon is either considering or has pled guilty, most likely weighing his least amount of time in jail.

The dipsh*t from Bismarck also copt a deal to testify against Sheldon and got off with probation. He is now working in Minnesota and driving back here to ghost my *** with damn near every hunt I line up. The apple did not fall from the Schlect tree with this one!! :eyeroll:

Not sure what happened to the other dude. Chris may know.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

All of this is unfamiliar to me. What did this guy or guy's do?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Sheldon is either considering or has pled guilty, most likely weighing his least amount of time in jail.


 As of two weekends ago it hadn't gone to trial! They were tryign to settle out of court, for the sake of the minor. He will more than like ly get 10 years- five served- five suspended. Now there is more to all than just this? From my inside source, he hasn't been paying taxes either! State got wind of that and did some more investigating?



> Not sure what happened to the other dude.


Which guy are you talking about? I can find out faster than Sheldon can! I have some connection to the prosecuting attourney.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

I was of the understanding there were three in the vehicle, the third rumored to be from Texas maybe. Not sure on that, so .....


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

MossyMO said:


> All of this is unfamiliar to me. What did this guy or guy's do?


BUMP


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

> MossyMO wrote:
> All of this is unfamiliar to me. What did this guy or guy's do?


I'm not sure the proper "lingo" but he was having sexual relations with a 14-year old in a car with other people watching.



> Not sure what happened to the other dude. Chris may know.


If it's the same guy who moved to Oklahoma, I thought he was running the operation in Sheldon's absence.

As the world turns.........


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> If it's the same guy who moved to Oklahoma, I thought he was running the operation in Sheldon's absence.


That is the word on the street! Now to officiallysay that's true? I am not sure because they will never admit that he took over? He doesn't have a guiding liscense in ND? The guy from Texas was going to take over the operation because he is a guide in texas, and has been for years(not quit sure how many?), but the state of ND just passed some laws saying that you have to work for a G/O for 2 years before you can apply for your liscence. Thing about it is that Texas doesn't issue guiding liscences! So he couldn't take it over! Now I am not 100% sure but either the guy from Oklahoma took it over or his brother did! I believe they have both worked for him for about 5 years?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Remmi,

What is 'BUMP'? I have been around for a while and I have seen this on this web site but have yet to find out what in the heck it means.

:huh:

Rude


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Bump 
Keeps the topic at the top of the list of threads!

Bob


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Chris,

Is it possible to "edit" the title of the thread so the innocent man can get his name off of it?


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

I would also like to see the title changed (for personal reasons)


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Fixed it for you guys.

RC


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Robert A. Langager said:


> Fixed it for you guys.
> 
> RC


Thanks! I sent a PM to Chris, but.... he must be having a good weekend afield...or on the water....or the ice 8)

My humble apologies go out to Mr. Meidinger, I had no intention of tarnishing his name. Sorry to all for the confusion.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

No problem.

You can edit your own posts, including the title, just by clicking the "edit" button on the post. It is right next to the "quote" button in the upper right hand corner. This button is on every post but you can only edit your own posts unless you are a moderator.

RC


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Wade [Sheldon brother] was the one from what I have heard that took over.

I will be calling the court house again on Mon to find out if a deal has been accepted as of yet. Until the Judge drops the gavel nothing will be solid all else will be speculation.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

So from what I have herd, Sheldon is only getting a year and a day for his actions that he took with a minor? I can't believe that if you have sex with a drunk minor(14) that you only get that little?
He his being charged with a felony but do you think that will stop him from having a gun on him? Somehow I guess not?
I will post more when I hear more!


----------

